# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Вайшнавские виды спорта -2

## Сунанда Гандхарва

Не могу найти тему про виды спорта, поэтому новая.
***
Однажды Шрила Бхактивайбхава Свами играл с учениками в футбол. В одном эпизоде, одному ученику ногой попали по лицу. Он упал и потерял сознание. Вызвали скорую. Его увезли. Махарадж сказал:
- Видимо Кришна не хочет, чтобы мы играли в футбол. Через 4 часа звонит радостный из больницы и говорит, что он до этого встал в очередь на исправление носовой перегородки. Операцию надо было ждать год и заплатить 200 долларов, а тут ему сделали без очереди и бесплатно. Махарадж сказал:
- Видимо Кришна хочет, чтобы мы играли в футбол.
***
 :smilies:

----------


## Мадхавендра Пури дас

:smilies:  Просто супер!!!!!  :smilies: ))

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Однажды Свами играл с учениками в футбол.


(задумчиво) Хм-м-м-м...




> - Видимо Кришна хочет, чтобы мы играли в футбол.


(Еще задумчивее)Хм-м-м-м-м-м...  Видимо, что "видимо" - главное слово в этом предложении...

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

У меня вопрос: как виды спорта вообще могут быть вайшнавскими? Это то, во что играет Кришна в духовном мире? Ну, игры в мяч там вроде бы есть...

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Почему-то футбол у преданных превращается в довольно жестокую игру, мяч постоянно прилетает по фейсу половине игроков, и как правило тем, кто пониже ростом. Если еще дети играют вместе со взрослыми, то можно гарантировать, что им мало не покажется. Азарт все-таки, а преданные не футболисты, силу и направление удара не очень хорошо контролируют. Так что лучше не играть в футбол футбольным мячом, а взять хотя бы воллейбольный.

Знаю, что борьба у нас считается  "вайшнавским" видом спорта  :smilies:  Как-то раза два боролся, но что-то в этом есть странное, пробуждается животность, в борьбе самцового азарта гораздо больше, чем даже в футболе.

----------


## vijitatma das

> У меня вопрос: как виды спорта вообще могут быть вайшнавскими?


Самый вайшнавский вид спорта - первенство по джапе)))

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Самый вайшнавский вид спорта - первенство по джапе)))


И по прасаду. Как говорил Врикодара прабху, у преданных две болезни - недоедание и тромбоз. Это когда уже доесть не можешь и тромбуешь в мешочек, чтобы с собой забрать.

----------


## Aryan

Цитата Сообщение от Сунанда Гандхарва Посмотреть сообщение
Однажды Свами играл с учениками в футбол.




> (задумчиво) Хм-м-м-м...
> 
> 
> 
> (Еще задумчивее)Хм-м-м-м-м-м...  Видимо, что "видимо" - главное слово в этом предложении...


В игре Махарадж не только мастер, но и наблюдатель- он видит качества и характер учеников.После одного   неудачного удара Гуру Махарадж поставил мне безошибочный диагноз:"Слишком много сладостей"

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Если еще дети играют вместе со взрослыми, то можно гарантировать, что им мало не покажется. Азарт все-таки, а преданные не футболисты, силу и направление удара не очень хорошо контролируют. Так что лучше не играть в футбол футбольным мячом, а взять хотя бы воллейбольный.


Каждый день с сыном играем в футбол волейбольным мячом. Никаких проблем нет. Играем просто ради игры, а не ради победы.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Каждый день с сыном играем в футбол волейбольным мячом. Никаких проблем нет. Играем просто ради игры, а не ради победы.


Наверное потому что каждый день  :smilies:  И вообще что это за футбол из отца и сына. А мы как-то два раза собирались двумя командами, много человек, и жаждой победы все быстро заражаются. Там такие прострелы по воротам были, что даже мне страшно. Матаджи Мадхуприя обводочкой, обводочкой, по флангу, а потом как вжарит в девятку, что ворота аж с места срывает. Это, знаете-ли, просто требует реванша, такая вайшнава-апарадха!

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> В игре Махарадж не только мастер, но и наблюдатель- он видит качества и характер учеников.


дпд: (с облегчением, понимающе) - А-а-а-а-а-а-а... ноу хау.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Самый вайшнавский вид спорта - первенство по джапе)))


Вот-вот.... Однако, если кому-то это покажется не слишком спортивным, то могу предложить соревнования по дандаватам. Например дандават-парикрамы оччччень полезный и отрезвляющий спорт.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Из всех видов спорта о которых Прабхупада позитивно отзывался - плаванье. Обычно он говорил о разных видах спорта, что это - майа. И преданные в ИСККОН также склоны поддерживать свою форму обычно или йогой, или плаваньем, или просто ходьбой.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

ИМХО футбол вообще тамагунный вид спорта - не случайно суть его в том, чтобы мяч ногами пинать, но и соответственно принимать его "как благословение" с ног окружающих себе на разные части тела  :mig:

----------


## Александр.Б

> ИМХО футбол вообще тамагунный вид спорта


Повторяется история с гунами в музыке)))
Спорт, это занятие для воинов. Спортивные игры, такие как футбол, отлично развивают командное взаимодействие, не говоря уже о физическом развитии. В профессиональном спорте очень строгие правила относительно образа жизни, курение, алкоголь, наркотики запрещены. Где вы тамогуну разглядели? Конечно, в наше время, спорт уже не привилегия воинов в чистом виде, тут отдельный разговор.
Другое дело, что эта тема о вайшнавском спорте. Может ли вайшнав заниматься спортом? Футбол, волейбол, лыжи, различные виды борьбы и т.д.? Думаю, что может, если его гунакарма требует этого. Лично знаком с профессиональным волейболистом вайшнавом. Он проповедует по мере возможностей и его уважают и преданные и коллеги по спорту. В махабхарате, главные персонажи, это в основном кшатрии. Они все спортсмены по нашим меркам.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Была похожая тема " Спорт и Харе Кришна "

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...BD%D0%B8%D0%B5


Вайшнавский вид спорта, если по названию судить : прыжки на харинаме ...

тягание канатов колесницы Джаганнатхи ...

Агент 108 хорошая песня:

И ты просто бери и неси эти книги,  эти книги для всех,  каждый ждет их как свет...

У тебя на плече висят пара комплектов и ты вечный слуга и ты чуешь экстаз...

----------


## Владимир Килькеев

:vanca calpa: *Здорово!Очень хорошее сообщение!* :go:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Где вы тамогуну разглядели? .


Известно, например, что всё что касается ног считается осквернённым и нельзя предлагать, например, Божествам.

----------


## Aryan

Шри Гуру чарана падма...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Шри Гуру чарана падма...


нужно наверное проводить некоторую разницу между стопами гуру и стопами футболистов... Если конечно футболистом не является собственно ваш гуру.  :swoon:

----------


## Aryan

Пыль со стоп вайшнавов-тоже большая ценность  :friends:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Пыль со стоп вайшнавов-тоже большая ценность


на счёт каништха-адхикари - не уверен...
а футбол в основном они и играют...

----------


## СергейИванов

Не вижу смысла вводить термин "вайшнавские виды спорта" - это все псевдодуховная иллюзия. Тем более спорт и физкультура - это вообще разные вещи.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

в футбол играют настояющие каништхи 
а с ништхи тычут пальчик в книжку

----------


## Сунанда Гандхарва

> ИМХО футбол вообще тамагунный вид спорта - не случайно суть его в том, чтобы мяч ногами пинать, но и соответственно принимать его "как благословение" с ног окружающих себе на разные части тела


пыль со стоп вайшнавов

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> пыль со стоп вайшнавов



своей пылью только тоже делиться придётся

----------


## Александр.Б

> своей пылью только тоже делиться придётся


Нет ни каких проблем. Те кто вышли на поле, автоматически дают согласие на это. Несогласные просто не играют.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Нет ни каких проблем. Те кто вышли на поле, автоматически дают согласие на это. Несогласные просто не играют.


прикольно наблюдать как люди оправдывают свои слабости высокодуховными или не очень высокодуховными аргументами...  :smilies: 

например, не видеть никаких проблем в том, что делишься с окружающими тебя вайшнавами собственной пылью... как это выразиться изволили - автоматически?!  :swoon:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> например, не видеть никаких проблем в том, что делишься с окружающими тебя вайшнавами собственной пылью...


А что в этом плохого? В киртанах то же самое бывает. (Если что, я в футбол не играю, просто не понятно, почему если преданные играют, то это плохо  :mig:  )

----------


## Александр.Б

Прямо вижу картину: двое, оба в боксёрских трусах и перчатках, выходят на ринг, раздаётся удар гонга, один другого бьёт в лицо, тот падает на задницу округлив глаза, и в недоумении жалобно произносит - он меня ударил((( за что? - и начинает плакать.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> А что в этом плохого? В киртанах то же самое бывает. (Если что, я в футбол не играю, просто не понятно, почему если преданные играют, то это плохо  )


наверное есть разница между деятельностью, предписанной для вайшнавов (киртан) - см. основные виды преданного служения и непредписанной...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Прямо вижу картину: двое, оба в боксёрских трусах и перчатках, выходят на ринг, раздаётся удар гонга, один другого бьёт в лицо, тот падает на задницу округлив глаза, и в недоумении жалобно произносит - он меня ударил((( за что? - и начинает плакать.


Вам знакомо такое понятие - "вайшнавский этикет"?

----------


## Александр.Б

> Вам знакомо такое понятие - "вайшнавский этикет"?


Вы, что издеваетесь? Как вы представляете себе вайшнавский этикет на боксёрском ринге? Там другой этикет.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Вы, что издеваетесь? Как вы представляете себе вайшнавский этикет на боксёрском ринге? Там другой этикет.


об том и речь, что либо мы боксёры, футболисты или серфингисты... или мы вайшнавы... и какому мы этикету следуем тем мы и являемся... и есесно совместить одно с другим - не получится.

----------


## Александр.Б

> либо мы боксёры, футболисты или серфингисты... или мы вайшнавы и совместить одно с другим - не получится.


Ну, это вы поспешили с выводами. Форма не мешает содержанию.

----------


## СергейИванов

> об том и речь, что либо мы боксёры, футболисты или серфингисты... или мы вайшнавы


Т.е. не работаем, о семье не заботимся, только мантры бубним...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Ну, это вы поспешили с выводами. Форма не мешает содержанию.


Вы сами сказали о противоречии указанных видов этикета

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Т.е. не работаем, о семье не заботимся, только мантры бубним...


какую работу Вы имеете в виду? серфингиста?  :smilies:

----------


## СергейИванов

> какую работу Вы имеете в виду? серфингиста?


Если человек работает/трудится/живет/служит, то ему надо поддерживать тело в здоровом состоянии - для этого и существует ФИЗКУЛЬТУРА (футбол, серфинг, борьба и т.д.)
А если человек зарабатывает на жизнь спортом - то (это уже другая тема) какая Вам разница, чем он зарабатывает, чтобы упрекнуть его? Или Вы думаете, что он в духовный мир не вернется? А те, кто не занимаются дайвингом вернуться?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Если человек работает/трудится/живет/служит, то ему надо поддерживать тело в здоровом состоянии - для этого и существует ФИЗКУЛЬТУРА (футбол, серфинг, борьба и т.д.)



Я могу лишь сослаться на позицию Прабхупады, который не одобрял у своих учеников различные виды занятий физкультурой или спортом - он рекомендовал им вполне определённые виды физической активности - ходьба, плаванье, упражнения йоги - список весьма ограничен и мы видим, что иные формы "физкультурной активности" он обычно расценивал с весьма скептических позиций...





> А если человек зарабатывает на жизнь спортом - то (это уже другая тема) какая Вам разница, чем он зарабатывает, чтобы упрекнуть его? Или Вы думаете, что он в духовный мир не вернется? А те, кто не занимаются дайвингом вернуться?



У Вас странная постановка вопроса. Я бы охарактеризовал её как провокационную...

В реальности надо разбирать каждый конкретный случай, чтобы понять мешает он или помогает. Но опять же, вспоминая Прабхупаду, можно видеть как он порой иронизировал над спортсменами - в случае с тем же сёрфингом... просто как различные формы чувственного наслаждения, которые помогают забыть о Кришне... и в этом смысле как неблагоприятные для сознания Кришны.

Лично для меня критерием является образ поведения бриджабаси - не могу представить их гоняющими футбол итд... Даже с учётом крикетной лихорадки, охватившей современную Индию - максимум на что можно согласиться - это увлечение этим видом спорта среди детей и подростков, но когда на это концентрируют своё внимание взрослые очевидно, что с духовностью у них существуют определённые проблемы...

----------


## John Lock

Поддерживаю точку зрения Махотсава Гауранги Прабху!Все очень четко изложено!
Особенно точно сказано про "оправдания"))))
Харе Кришна!

----------


## СергейИванов

> Я могу лишь сослаться на позицию Прабхупады, который не одобрял у своих учеников различные виды занятий физкультурой или спортом - он рекомендовал им вполне определённые виды физической активности - ходьба, плаванье, упражнения йоги - список весьма ограничен и мы видим, что иные формы "физкультурной активности" он обычно расценивал с весьма скептических позиций...


Мне даже как-то неудобно про цитаты спрашивать, но все же...

----------


## СергейИванов

> У Вас странная постановка вопроса. Я бы охарактеризовал её как провокационную...


Провокационную на что?




> В реальности надо разбирать каждый конкретный случай, чтобы понять мешает он или помогает. Но опять же, вспоминая Прабхупаду, можно видеть как он порой иронизировал над спортсменами - в случае с тем же сёрфингом... просто как различные формы чувственного наслаждения, которые помогают забыть о Кришне... и в этом смысле как неблагоприятные для сознания Кришны.


Господи, та нам до СОЗНАНИЯ Кришны ещё ползти и ползти. Постоянно помнит о Кришне только уттама-адхикари. И не надо имитировать Прабхупаду.




> Лично для меня критерием является образ поведения бриджабаси - не могу представить их гоняющими футбол итд... Даже с учётом крикетной лихорадки, охватившей современную Индию - максимум на что можно согласиться - это увлечение этим видом спорта среди детей и подростков, но когда на это концентрируют своё внимание взрослые очевидно, что с духовностью у них существуют определённые проблемы...


Ну а почему идеалом не взять самого Шрилу Прабхупаду, который совершал ежедневные пешие прогулки ради здоровья?

----------


## Александр.Б

Проблема, как мне кажется, в том, что мы путаем образ монаха и не монаха. Монах, это форма. Арджуна из Бхагават гиты, вовсе не монах, со всеми вытекающими последствиями, но разве это мешало ему быть вайшнавом? Когда он на ринге, он следует этикету и правилам боя, когда он в храме, следует правилам поведения в храме. Разве не так? Меня лично веселит, что некоторые люди, при слове "вайшнав", представляют себе такого лысого, замотанного в простыни, женоподобного с мяукающим голосом человека.

----------


## Мадхавендра Пури дас

"Лично для меня критерием является образ поведения бриджабаси"       
      Вот вам, пожалуйста!!  :yahoo:   :good:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> наверное есть разница между деятельностью, предписанной для вайшнавов (киртан) - см. основные виды преданного служения и непредписанной...


Вайшнавам много чего не предписано. В интернете сидеть, например  :mig: 

Наверное, все же можно совместить игру в мяч и Сознание Кришны. Наш Гурудев (Шрила Джаяпатака Свами) даже игру такую придумал, Харибол называется. Там тоже две команды и мяч. И за стопы хватание тоже есть  :smilies:  Но еще там есть святые имена. Выигрывает та команда, которая полностью произнесет Харе Кришна маха-мантру.

----------


## Александр.Б

Гооооооооол :yahoo:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Вайшнавам много чего не предписано. В интернете сидеть, например


Совершенно верно, само по себе в интернете сидеть и не нужно... Другое дело если мы здесь по работе или говорим о Кришне




> Наверное, все же можно совместить игру в мяч и Сознание Кришны. Наш Гурудев (Шрила Джаяпатака Свами) даже игру такую придумал, Харибол называется. Там тоже две команды и мяч. И за стопы хватание тоже есть  Но еще там есть святые имена. Выигрывает та команда, которая полностью произнесет Харе Кришна маха-мантру.


Игра во-первых в воде, во-вторых (наверное, всё же во-первых) со святыми именами - т.е. про Кришну помним, поэтому то, что придумал Гуру Махарадж - не мешает, а помогает помнить о Кришне - и опять же причём здесь футбол? и как он нам о Кришне помнить помогает?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> "Лично для меня критерием является образ поведения бриджабаси"       
>       Вот вам, пожалуйста!!


это кстати фото не бриджабаси

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Провокационную на что?


Вы странным образом делаете противопоставления!




> Господи, та нам до СОЗНАНИЯ Кришны ещё ползти и ползти. Постоянно помнит о Кришне только уттама-адхикари. И не надо имитировать Прабхупаду.


Вопрос как раз не в имитации, а в следовании его наставлениям - нету там ничего ни про футбол, ни про сёрфинг и проч. Скорее как раз наоборот...




> Ну а почему идеалом не взять самого Шрилу Прабхупаду, который совершал ежедневные пешие прогулки ради здоровья?


Так здесь нет никаких проблем - он наоборот рекомендовал сам ученикам делать подобные прогулки... Но прогулки эти ни есть ни сёрфинг, ни игра в футбол, ни прочая муть...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Проблема, как мне кажется, в том, что мы путаем образ монаха и не монаха. Монах, это форма. Арджуна из Бхагават гиты, вовсе не монах, со всеми вытекающими последствиями, но разве это мешало ему быть вайшнавом? Когда он на ринге, он следует этикету и правилам боя, когда он в храме, следует правилам поведения в храме. Разве не так?


Тут проблема в том, зачем вайшнаву на ринг вообще выходить - в случае с Арджуной, когда он занимался физическими упражнениями - это была его дхарма воина - понятно, что если вайшнав служит например в армии к нему предъявляются повышенные требования в плане физической подготовки - т.е. ему следует регулярно бегать, выполнять физические упражнения, учить приёмы борьбы и рукопашного боя... с этим никто не спорит - но тут в теме я так понял этот специфический случай вовсе не рассматривается... А речь идёт о том, что подобные занятия различными видами спорта - просто разновидность чувственного наслаждения, которая помогает нам отвлечься от Кришны - поэтому Прабхупаде это всё было не по нраву.




> Меня лично веселит, что некоторые люди, при слове "вайшнав", представляют себе такого лысого, замотанного в простыни, женоподобного с мяукающим голосом человека.


На счёт женоподобности и мяукающего голоса это конечно Ваше утрирование, но Прабхупада хотел, чтобы вайшнавы брили головы и носили духовную одежду, по Вашему "заматывались в простыни" - тут из песни слов не выкинешь...  :smilies:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Мне даже как-то неудобно про цитаты спрашивать, но все же...


Хорошо, я сегодня что найду - пришлю

----------


## Вишишта даса

Комментарий БГ 13.8-12:
«У того, кто живет духовной жизнью, само собой пропадает желание общаться с мирскими людьми. Такое общение становится для него противоестественным. О своем духовном росте можно судить по тому, насколько в нас усиливается желание жить уединенно, избегая общения с мирскими людьми. У преданного естественным образом пропадает вкус к занятиям спортом, к кино и светским развлечениям, ибо для него это - пустая трата времени.» 

Из списка правил, составленных Шрилой Прабхупадой для членов «Лиги преданных»: 4) Член общества не должен участвовать в ненужных домашних или уличных играх, спортивных или в азартных привычках. 4) The inner member shall not indulge in unnecessary indoor or outdoor games, sporting or gambling habit. 

This is Vedic civilization, not to waste a single moment of life for useless attempt. That is Vedic civilization. Every moment should be utilized. Especially for the human being, it's so valuable. And they are finding out sporting, swimming and surfing—simply all programs of wasting time, especially in the Western countries. How much they have invented, I see only and laugh. (Утренняя прогулка 11/11/1975¬)


Our philosophy is that you produce your food anywhere. You stay, and keep cows, take milk, produce vegetables, food grains, and chant Hare Krsna. That's all. This is our philosophy. Make your life successful. By becoming Krsna conscious, you become free from all these troubles of material condition. This is our education. Don't be after these motorcars, television, and all nonsense things, sporting, wine, women. Don't be after these. (Прогулка 25.5.1974 Рим)


Лекция по БГ: «So maya фsakta-manah partha. We have got attraction for so many things in this material world. Somebody has got attraction for his family, somebody has got attraction for his wife, children, or somebody has got attraction for some sporting, or somebody has attraction for his country, so on, so on. We have got attraction. That is not a new thing. We have got attraction, but we have got attraction in different subject matter, material. So this yoga system, bhakti-yoga system, means you should be only attracted by Krsna. That is wanted.»

Из лекции по ШБ: «So to play with Krsna, to become associate of Krsna, to dance with Krsna, it is not ordinary thing. We want to do that. We want to do that here. We have got many sporting club, dancing club, because we want to do that. But we want to do in this material world. That is our defect.

----------


## Александр.Б

> На счёт женоподобности и мяукающего голоса это конечно Ваше утрирование, но Прабхупада хотел, чтобы вайшнавы брили головы и носили духовную одежду, по Вашему "заматывались в простыни" - тут из песни слов не выкинешь...


Да всё это Вы правильно говорите, просто я пытаюсь сказать, что "вайшнавитость" человека не зависит от его одежд, национальности, пола, варны и ашрама :neznai:  Духовные одежды носите в храме, на работе носите спецодежду (особенно если вы пожарник или полицейский и т.п) какие проблемы? Всё равно, вайшнав, это состояние души! :pandit:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Комментарий БГ 13.8-12:
> «У того, кто живет духовной жизнью, само собой пропадает желание общаться с мирскими людьми. Такое общение становится для него противоестественным. О своем духовном росте можно судить по тому, насколько в нас усиливается желание жить уединенно, избегая общения с мирскими людьми. У преданного естественным образом пропадает вкус к занятиям спортом, к кино и светским развлечениям, ибо для него это - пустая трата времени.» 
> .


Спасибо, Прабху за ссылки.
Но строго говоря мы видим, что даже ряд учеников Прабухпады играют в спортивные игры - Бхактивайбхава Свами порой играет в футбол, Индрадьюмна Свами ходит в бассейн итд.  :scare2:  Правда они это делают не столь много и часто, скорее в масштабе поддержания своей физической формы, но всё же... Кстати, где-то встречал у Прабхупады, что он не плохо относился к плаванию...

----------


## Мадхавендра Пури дас

> это кстати фото не бриджабаси


Конечно!! И они совсем даже не в футбол играют  :smilies:

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

http://vk.com/radhamadhava

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> http://vk.com/radhamadhava


Вдруг кто-то не зарегестрирован в вконтакте.

Футбольный турнир Радха-Мадхава среди вегетарианцев. Проведение август 2012.

Цель турнира объединение и обмен опытом. 
Бюджет турнира будет пожертвован победителем турнира на постойку ведического харама Шри Шри Радха-Мадхавы.

Регистрация участников 8-916-777-28-67 Алексей.

Регламант турнира будет зависеть от кол-ва команд.

Призы и подарки ВСЕМ участникам турнира.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> http://vk.com/radhamadhava


o tempero! o mores!  :blink:  :blink:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> o tempero! o mores!


хорошо ещё в России условий нет, а то бы инициативные бхакты организовали бы и чемпионат по сёрфингу среди вегетарианцев... Кстати, Прабхупада говорил, что мы не проповедуем вегетарианство...

----------


## Константин Николаевич

Позвольте и мне высказаться.

Думаю, что Ш.Прабхупада не одобрял занятия спортом, потому, что чрезмерное увлечение спортом отвлекает от мыслей о Кришне. Такой аспект, как азарт, думаю здесь играет основную роль.

На своем опыте знаю, как трудно думать о Боге играя в футбол. Если просто играть спокойно и размеренно одному-вдвоем, просто играть в пас и бить по воротам, то это еще хорошо; но играть в полноценный футбол с большой компанией - зачастую заставляет по макушку нырнуть обратно в иллюзию.

Поддерживать тело в форме нужно спокойными видами спорта: ходьба (не бег), плавание (спокойное, а не на перегонки), конный спорт, альпинизм и так далее. Главное, без азарта, спокойно! Нельзя давать Уму шанс выйти из под контроля Разума.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Вот ещё из обещанных цитат:

(Хари Шаури д. Трансцендентный дневник т. 2.(1) стр.132):
"Когда мы обогнули вершину утёса, он (Прабхупада) заметил у побережья группу любителей сёрфинга, пытающихся поймать волну. Он приостановился ненадолго, наблюдая за тем, как они катаются на своих досках, падают с них и плывут обратно, чтобы повторить всё сначала. Он сказал, что в следующей жизни они станут рыбами, потому что очень привязаны к воде. Ям ям вапи смаран бхавам. "О каком бы состоянии бытия не помнил человек, оставляя своё тело, этого состояния он и достигнет непременно".

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Позвольте и мне высказаться.
> 
> 
> На своем опыте знаю, как трудно думать о Боге играя в футбол. Если просто играть спокойно и размеренно одному-вдвоем, просто играть в пас и бить по воротам, то это еще хорошо; но играть в полноценный футбол с большой компанией - зачастую заставляет по макушку нырнуть обратно в иллюзию.
> .


Это ж гуна страсти, куда там о Кришне помнить...  :sed:

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Вот ещё из обещанных цитат:
> 
> (Хари Шаури д. Трансцендентный дневник т. 2.(1) стр.132):
> "Когда мы обогнули вершину утёса, он (Прабхупада) заметил у побережья группу любителей сёрфинга, пытающихся поймать волну. Он приостановился ненадолго, наблюдая за тем, как они катаются на своих досках, падают с них и плывут обратно, чтобы повторить всё сначала. Он сказал, что в следующей жизни они станут рыбами, потому что очень привязаны к воде. Ям ям вапи смаран бхавам. "О каком бы состоянии бытия не помнил человек, 
> оставляя своё тело, этого состояния он и достигнет непременно".


А почему рыбами-то, рыбы же на сёрфе не катаются - скорее, любители плавания в рыбы попадут. Учитывая все обстоятельства, лучше футбол гонять - по крайней мере человеком останешься.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

o tempero! o mores! - о времена о нравы ..

Ну чтож, вернёмся 5 000 лет назад к беседе Кришны и Арджуны :
БГ 9,27 : О Каунтейя, *что бы ты ни делал*, ни ел, ни предлагал в жертву *или ни отдавал*, и какому бы ты обету ни следовал -* делай все это как подношение Мне*.

*Бюджет турнира будет пожертвован победителем турнира на постройку ведического храма Шри Шри Радха-Мадхавы.*
Какие проблемы ?

+ понятное дело что Вы говорите про Прана-майю, это если преданный не может избавиться от футбола, и вносит его в свой распорядок дня как само собой разумеющееся.

 Но, если навык есть, и Кришна зовёт, почему не порубиться в турнирчик по футболу и пожертвовать весь капитал на постройку Храма ? 
+ можно там попроповедовать, будут различные последователи ахимсы, вообщем не мне рассказывать какая возможность  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> ... Кстати, Прабхупада говорил, что мы не проповедуем вегетарианство...


Простите, что не в тему.
а что Шрила Прабхупада говорил об этом?

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> Простите, что не в тему.
> а что Шрила Прабхупада говорил об этом?


возможно, что в вегетарианстве нет ничего особенного, ибо вегетарианцы - даже животные, например обезьяны ..
настоящее достижение - вкушАть *Прасад*   :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Конечно, в этом нет сомнений! :smilies: 
Интересует точная цитата Шрилы Прабхупады в контексте.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Простите, что не в тему.
> а что Шрила Прабхупада говорил об этом?


Если позволите, напишу в другой теме - здесь это офф-топ

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> если преданный не может избавиться от футбола, и вносит его в свой распорядок дня как само собой разумеющееся.


здесь - это ключевая фраза... 
трудно также такого человека называть преданным - в любом случае - играть в футбол - не есть бхакти-йога... даже на счёт карма-йоги нельзя быть уверенным, поскольку футбол не относиться к какой-то деятельности, относящейся к профессиональной сфере деятельности. Хотя какой-то элемент карма-йоги конечно присутствует - в том смысле, что будут иметь место пожертвования на храм и всё же...

Трудно себя представить, чтобы Прабхупада одобрил проведение подобного мероприятия, даже с целью сбора денег на строительство храма...  :sed:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> А почему рыбами-то, рыбы же на сёрфе не катаются - скорее, любители плавания в рыбы попадут.


Я просто цитировал Прабхупаду, звиняйте, если что не так...  :smilies:  Может серфингисты дельфинами станут - те любят выпрыгивать над волнами, хотя какая разница, по большому счёту, дельфин ты или рыба  :smilies: 




> Учитывая все обстоятельства, лучше футбол гонять - по крайней мере человеком останешься.


Может они котами станут - те любят мячик катать. В любом случае увлекаемся мы футболом, сёрфингом или ещё какой-то ерундой, мы уменьшаем наши шансы возвысить своё сознания до уровня чистого сознания Кришны, поскольку отвлекаемся на вещи, которые не помогают нам лучше помнить о Кришне, скорее наоборот.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Дельфинами правдоподобнее.  А вот футбол - чисто человеческая игра, не котовья, и котами становятся не футболисты. Доктор Торсунов говорил, что кошками становятся эгоистки, любящие уют, а собаками - простые работяги, любящие залить за воротник, если не путаю. С футболом ничего общего.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Да, футболисты скорее в лошадей  :smilies:  Будут продолжать бегать табуном туда-сюда и пыль поднимать  :smilies:

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Я удивляюсь, до чего же преданные не сведущи  в схемах реинкарнации. Лошадиный спорт - это лыжный, если кто не знает.

----------


## СергейИванов

Получается духовным учителям можно играть в футбол, а нам нельзя - несправедливо   :cray:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Если позволите, напишу в другой теме - здесь это офф-топ


Хорошо, в другой теме...а в какой? :smilies:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Хорошо, в другой теме...а в какой?


наверное в разделе о Прабхупаде заведём тему

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Я удивляюсь, до чего же преданные не сведущи  в схемах реинкарнации. Лошадиный спорт - это лыжный, если кто не знает.


а что общего у лошадей с лыжами?  :blink:

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> а что общего у лошадей с лыжами?


Лыжник бежит как лошадь, ногами и руками, и нагрузки лошадиные.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Лыжник бежит как лошадь, ногами и руками, и нагрузки лошадиные.


так именно так бегают все четвероногие и даже обезьяны...  :smilies:

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Лошади и лыжники бегут на измор.

----------


## Рудольф

Харе Кришна преданные, примите пожалуйста поклоны у ваших стоп. Может кому то будет интересна такая цитата:




> *Nanda-kumära:* Srila Prabhupäda would tell us to go bathe in the ocean. "Go to the beach," he would say. So one day I asked him, "Srila Prabhupäda, whenever I go down to the beach, the sun is warm on my body, the water feels so good, the sand-it seems like such a comfortable material situation. How should I understand your reason for asking us to go to the beach? I know the spiritual master never gives the disciple anything that will cause him to become materially attached but always gives him whatever he needs to remember Krishna. But when I go to the beach, it seems I just enjoy my senses. How can I relate that to Krishna? How can I understand that this instruction is for my spiritual benefit?"
> *Prabhupäda* said, "The sun is there-Krishna is the light of the sun. The ocean is there-Krishna is the taste of water. You are surrounded by Krishna. How can you forget Krishna? He is all around you."
> *Päïcajanya:* I was a new devotee, and I asked Prabhupäda, "What about swimming, Srila Prabhupäda? Is that not mäyä?" Prabhupäda said, "Lord Caitanya used to go swimming all the time. He used to play ball. So you can go and swim. Just make sure you remember Krishna."


Вот примерный перевод:



> Нанда-кумара: Шрила Прабхупада советовал нам купаться в океане. «Идите на пляж», — часто говорил он. Однажды я спросил: 
> — Шрила Прабхупада, когда я прихожу на пляж, теплое солнце, вода и песок приносят моему телу ощущение материального комфорта. Как я должен воспринимать то, что вы посылаете нас туда? Насколько я знаю, духовный учитель не советует ученику того, что взращивает в нем привязанность к материальному миру. Он дает ему лишь то, что помогает помнить Кришну. Но, приходя на пляж, я, на мой взгляд, просто услаждаю чувства. Какое духовное благо несет для меня ваш наказ? 
> 
> — Свет солнца — это Кришна, вкус океанской воды — это тоже Кришна, все, что нас окружает — это Кришна. Как можно о Нем забыть? Он повсюду, — сказал Прабхупада.
> Панчанджанья: Я был совсем еще новичком и как-то спросил Прабхупаду: 
> — Что вы думаете о плавании, Шрила Прабхупада? Это не майя?
> — Господь Чайтанья всегда плавал. Он также играл в мяч, — ответил Прабхупада, — так что иди и плавай. Только не забывай о Кришне.

----------


## Константин Николаевич

> трудно также такого человека называть преданным - в любом случае - играть в футбол - не есть бхакти-йога... даже на счёт карма-йоги нельзя быть уверенным, поскольку футбол не относиться к какой-то деятельности, относящейся к профессиональной сфере деятельности


Никто не говорит, что футбол - йога, футбол это увлечение, игра, привычный образ жизни, азарт, тренажер - да что угодно из обычной мирской жизни. Какое значение этот спорт играет в жизни человека - прямо противоположный эффект оказывает это пристрастие на духовное развитие. 

Честно, я не думаю, что здесь есть особо рьяные фанаты футбола, выделяющего этот футбол как образ жизни.
Для большинства людей футбол можно сравнить с компьютерной игрой, книгой, небольшим приключением, иными словами - попытка разнообразить жизнь.
Читать мирскую литературу, романы там всякие, фантастику - тоже терять время, но у кого-то может остаться к ним вкус, нет-нет, да прочитает рассказик.

Мы не чистые преданные, мы лишь стремимся ими стать, а раз мы пока играем в футбол, значит еще есть вкус к такого рода удовольствиям.
Можно сказать: "Это хорошо, это трансцендентно, а это вот плохо, это майа"; но результата не будет, собеседник не прочувствует это.

Лично я курил больше 10 лет, меня не пугали предупреждения минздрава, картинки рака легких и прочая анти-агитация. Познакомившись со шримад-бхагаватам, послушав лекции, я бросил курить где-то за неделю-полторы. Причем абсолютно без ломок - привычка отвалилась за ненадобностью, просто перестало хотеться курить. Так же и с мясом и алкоголем. Изменились вкусы и представления о жизни (не кардинально, но постепенно). 

Вот я все думаю - когда мне надоест футбол, но видимо мало действий по этому поводу делаю...все не надоедает. 

В общем, как говорил пингвин Шкипер "Без отговорок! Результат!".

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Харе Кришна преданные, примите пожалуйста поклоны у ваших стоп. Может кому то будет интересна такая цитата:


Цитата точно в тему.  :good:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Цитата точно в тему.


а откуда цитата? я её раньше уже где-то встречал, в связи с чем я и воспринимал позицию Прабхупады, что он был не против плавания, но относительно большинства других видов спорта в тч футбола, сёрфинга и др. его отношение было скорее всё же негативным....

----------


## Рудольф

> а откуда цитата?


Srila Prabhupäda-lilamrita - Satsvarüpa däsa Goswämi, Vol.5  Let There be a Temple: India /Around the World 1971-1975, 38. No One Listens to a Poor Man

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> наверное в разделе о Прабхупаде заведём тему


Отлично. Тогда дайте знать, где и когда. Тема интересная очень :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

:doom:   а может прямо тут? всего лишь одну цитату.... :vanca calpa:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Трансцендентный дневник 2.2. Стр. 123-124.
"После того, как Налини-канта прочёл анализ Прахлады Махараджа ста лет человеческой жизни, которая обычно тратится на спорт, работу и другие занятия, Прабхупада пригласил гостей принять участие в дискуссии: "Давайте поговорим на эту тему. Есть у кого-нибудь возражения? Да, г-н Вольф". 
"Но мне кажется, что некоторая физическая активность необходима, чтобы поддерживать тело в бодром, здоровом состоянии. Иначе под вопросом может оказаться сама жизнь преданного. Я не думаю, что в планах Господа производить на свет хилых и больных". 
"Нет. Мы не хотим создавать хилых и больных, - уверил его Прабхупада. - Мы никогда не ставили перед собой такой цели."
"Плавание, прогулки - мне кажется, это более чем приемлемо".
"Мы не отрицаем этого".
"Но я не видел, чтобы преданные занимались этим, - посетовал профессор. - Мне кажется, что занятия спортом нужно ввести в режим дня преданных как обязательный пункт". 
Хотя Прабхупада подтвердил необходимость поддержания тела в здоровом состоянии, ему не казалось столь актуальным внедрение системы всеобщего оздоровления преданных. "Нет, я так не думаю. Если вы съели больше, чем положено, тогда вам нужно каким-то образом сжечь лишние калории. Но если вы не излишествуете в еде, а едите ровно столько, сколько нужно вашему организму для поддержания души в теле, вам не потребуется никаких дополнительных упражнений. Мы и так двигаемся, ходим пешком. И уж точно нет никакого смысла в том, чтобы истязать свой организм, как это делают серферы, вступая в борьбу со стихией, пытаясь оседлать волну пять часов, десять часов подряд".
Все засмеялись, но г-ну Вольфу казалось, что для некоторых людей всё равно требуется определённый комплекс упражнений. "Шрила Прабхупада, но кшатрии были очень сильными. Кшатрии должны существовать".
"Это Движение прежде всего предназначено для брахманов, разумных людей", сказал Прабхупада. После чего он повернулся к преданному и сказал: - "Продолжай"."

----------


## Константин Николаевич

Спасибо! Все ясно.

----------


## Ekacakra

Пишу свои соображения, хотя и в комменте Махотсава Гауранги, но обращаюсь сразу ко всем.




> Кстати, Прабхупада говорил, что мы не проповедуем вегетарианство...



Трезвость мы тоже не проповедуем  (если продолжить логику). Однако, как я уже как-то упоминал на этом форуме, Шикшаштака пр., член Нац. Совета, курирует от преданных совместную деятельность с антиалкогольным Движением Жданова - "Общее дело". Занимается этим довольно глубоко и серьёзно. Во многих ятрах есть ячейки программы Общего дела, которые координирует Шикшаштака. 
Если продолжить тему трезвости и соединить с футбольной, то питерские преданные уже давно достигли успехов на этом поприще. Ачьютаттма пр. (кстати, куратор этого форума от Нац. Совета) создал и возглавил команду "Слоны Харе Кришна", которая уже на протяжении многих лет успешно выступает в "Трезвой лиге". Бывало, занимали призовые места. Резонанс от этого дейтсва получается впечатлительный: на матчах преданные угощают людей прасадом, распространяют информацию о нас. Улучшают Общественные связи - познакомились с командой ОМОНа и др. Во время матчей диктор по громкоговорителю объявляет что-нибудь, типа: "Гол забил Иванов из команды Слоны Харе Кришна". 

Что же касается темы здоровья, то я не понаслышке знаю как у огромного числа бхактов тела просто "разваливаются". Просто банально из-за отсутствия физкультурной активности.  Тут про азарт упоминали. И азарт задействован на благие цели тоже. Куда же без него! Кто-то способен пробежать пару тройку километров ради здоровья? Я - нет. Лениво и не интересно. А в футболе можно хорошо попотеть и получить необходимый физкультурный эффект, даже не заметив.

И ещё, не забывайте - кому-то регулярные занятия футболом, единоборствами и т.п. позволяют быть "самим собой". Четыре варны и четыре ашрама. Психофизическую природу, о которой Кришна толкует в Гите ещё никто не отменял.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Спасибо, прабху, что хоть Вы ответили мне. А то я уж отчаилась :cray: 

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> Спасибо, прабху, что хоть Вы ответили мне. А то я уж отчаилась
> 
> Харе Кришна!


Кстати в той цитате лично я, не увидел ни одного слова - *вегетарианец* и его производные, а мы вроде как ждали слова Прабхупады о том что мы* не проповедуем вегетарианство, если не ошибаюсь :о)

----------


## Вишишта даса

Нектар Преданности глава 14 "Качества преданного"

*Человек, сознающий Кришну, чист по природе, и потому ему не нужно прибегать ни к какому иному
методу очищения мыслей и поступков. Достигнутая им высокая ступень сознания Кришны сама по себе
является гарантией того, что он обладает всеми добродетелями и соблюдает все правила и ограничения,
предписываемые методом мистической йоги. Для преданных соблюдение этих правил является само собой
разумеющимся. Конкретный пример этого - соблюдение принципа невреждения живым существам, что
относят к числу добродетелей. Преданный по природе не склонен к насилию, поэтому ему не нужно
прилагать никаких дополнительных усилий, чтобы соблюдать этот принцип. Стремясь очиститься,
некоторые становятся вегетарианцами, но преданный - вегетарианец, по определению. Ему нет
необходимости практиковать это специально или присоединяться к какому-нибудь вегетарианскому
обществу.
Этот и многие другие примеры демонстрируют то, что преданному не нужно практиковать ничего,
кроме сознания Кришны. Все положительные качества полубогов сами собой развиваются в нем. Те, кто
сознательно придерживается принципов вегетарианства или непричинения вреда живому, с материальной
точки зрения, возможно, и обладают хорошими качествами, но этого еще не достаточно, чтобы они стали
преданными. Вегетарианец совсем не обязательно является преданным или соблюдает принцип
непричинения вреда живому. Но для преданного соблюдение принципов и вегетарианства и ненасилия
само собой разумеется. Из этого следует, что ни вегетарианство, ни непричинение вреда живому сами по
себе еще не приводят к преданности.*

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

:namaste: Вот спасибо!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Конечно, в цитате нет слов, что мы не проповедуем людям вегетарианство..
Но цитата потрясающая!!! :smilies:

----------


## Вишишта даса

Вот это проповедовал Шрила Прабхупада. Проповедей про футбол, вегетарианство, служение человечеству, антиалкогольные кампании, кампании против абортов он не проповедовал. Есть ли у кого-то сомнения в эффективности ЕГО проповеди?

Ишопанишад, Мантра 1:

*Человек должен посвятить всего себя служению Господу и питаться только остатками пищи, предложенной Господу. Это поможет ему правильно исполнять свой долг. В Бхагавад-гите (9.26) Сам Господь говорит, что, когда чистый преданный предлагает Ему вегетарианскую пищу, Он принимает ее. Поэтому нужно стать не просто строгим вегетарианцем, но и преданным Господа и предлагать Господу всю свою пищу. Только после этого человек может вкушать прасад, то есть милость Бога, и только такой преданный сможет подобающим образом исполнять обязанности, предписываемые человеку. Те же, кто не предлагает пищу Господу, питаются только грехом и обрекают себя на различные страдания, являющиеся расплатой за совершенные ими грехи (Б.-г., 3.13).*

ПИСЬМО ТУШТА КРИШНЕ СВАМИ 4 ФЕВРАЛЯ 1977 Г.:
*
"Безусловно мы против абортов, и мы можем советовать, что это нехорошо, но не принимайте активного участия в этой политическом беспокойстве против абортов. Мы не озабочены таким образом, так что не тратьте времени зря, контактируя с политиками или вступая в сотрудничество с другими на основе анти-абортной темы. Мы сознаём Кришну, и мы для сознания Кришны; Это наша тема. Аборты - всего лишь побочная проблема. То, что вы уже сделали - нормально, но теперь сконцентрируйтесь на нашем главном деле - сделать каждого сознающим Кришну. Наш метод в том виде, как его дал Шри Чайтанйа Махапрабху прост: воспевайте Харе Кришна и распространяйте прасадам. И если мы найдём кого-то, кто немного образован, постарайтесь распространить ему книгу. Через пожертвования мы сможем поддерживать (себя?)"*


_Certainly we are opposed to abortion, and we can advise that it is not good,
but do not take an active part in this political agitation against abortion.
We are not much concerned in that way, so do not waste time approaching
politicians or affiliating with others on the basis of the anti-abortion
issue. We are Krsna Conscious and we are for Krsna Consciousness; that is
our issue. Abortion is only a side issue. Whatever you have done that is all
right, but concentrate now on our main business to make everyone Krsna
Conscious. Our method is simple as taught by Sri Caitanya Mahaprabhu: chant
Hare Krishna and distribute prasadam. And if we find someone who is a little
educated, try to distribute a book to him, and with the profit we can
maintain.

>>> Ref. VedaBase => Letter to: Tusta Krsna Swami, 4 February, 1977



_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Спасибо за вдохновляющие цитаты, прабху! :smilies:

----------


## Александр.Б

Что за оффтоп???? Тема о проповеди находится в другом месте.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Что за оффтоп???? Тема о проповеди находится в другом месте.


 :sorry:  ой, простите, простите, мы тут случайно...слово за слово...

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> ИМХО футбол вообще тамагунный вид спорта - не случайно суть его в том, чтобы мяч ногами пинать, но и соответственно принимать его "как благословение" с ног окружающих себе на разные части тела



Видимо в этом случае футбол был жёсткий и Кришна не хотел чтобы преданные так играли.
Не надо искушать судьбу!

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Что за оффтоп???? Тема о проповеди находится в другом месте.


Не я её начал, простите. Это ответ на "Трезвость мы тоже не проповедуем (если продолжить логику)."

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Из "Трансцендентный дневник" т. 3 Хари Шаури д. Глава 1.:
"Преданные рассказали мне, что Шрила Прабхупада одобрял спортивную борьбу, потому что она улучшает обмен веществ и помогает организму сохранять семя, чтобы оно потом могло подняться к мозгу".

----------


## АлисаЛ

Я думаю, что интерес к спорту пропадает, когда мы достигаем уровня чистой преданности. А до тех пор насильственный отказ от физической активности может привести к физическим и даже психическим проблемам. Я занимаюсь спортом всю жизнь, и он помогает мне сбросить напряжение. А, когда есть перерывы, становлюсь вялой, капризной и раздражительной. Увы, мой уровень не таков, чтобы решить все проблемы одной молитвой, приходится пользоваться и спортом, и психологией. Бывает, что у человека тело или психика устроены так, что он не может жить без движения. Да, это не очень высокий уровень, но вялость и меланхолия точно не способствуют духовной практике.
Что касается слов Шрилы Прабхупады, как мне кажется, тема спорта занимала его в одну из последних очередей. В первую очередь он думал о том, как принести людям бхакти, а не о том, стоит ли им играть в футбол или драться. Если он действительно сказал, что Сознание Кришны - это только для брахманов, то... я даже не знаю, что сказать, потому что, по-моему, Прабхупада стремился дать бхакти всем. Но, вероятно, о брахманах он говорил условно, потому что в наш век все варны перемешаны благодаря беспорядочному заключению браков между представителями разных варн. 
Кроме того, не стоит забывать, что Прабхупада родился и вырос в семье вайшнавов, соответственно, в определенной степени он был консерватором и идеалистом, и ставил своим ученикам очень высокую планку. Для нас, людей, рожденных и выросших в других условиях, этот уровень труднодостижим, хотя мы и стремимся к нему.

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Кроме того, не стоит забывать, что Прабхупада родился и вырос в семье вайшнавов, соответственно, в определенной степени он был консерватором и идеалистом, и ставил своим ученикам очень высокую планку. Для нас, людей, рожденных и выросших в других условиях, этот уровень труднодостижим, хотя мы и стремимся к нему.


Это опасная позиция. Шрила Прабхупада - Гуру. Не идеалист и не консерватор.

----------


## АлисаЛ

> Это опасная позиция. Шрила Прабхупада - Гуру. Не идеалист и не консерватор.


 :blink: 
Прабхупада был харизматичным лидером, очень яркой личностью. Вы хотите сделать из него памятник? Я - нет. Кроме того, я не знаю, какое значение Вы вкладываете в слова "идеалист" и "консерватор". Подозреваю, другое, нежели я.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Можете узнать значение этих слов в словаре русского языка и использовать соответственно.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> Прабхупада был харизматичным лидером, очень яркой личностью. Вы хотите сделать из него памятник? Я - нет. Кроме того, я не знаю, какое значение Вы вкладываете в слова "идеалист" и "консерватор". Подозреваю, другое, нежели я.


Ваша позиция не совсем ясна. Вам не нравится, когда Шрилу Прабхупаду называют гуру? Вы признаете Шрилу Прабхупаду ачарьей?




> не стоит забывать, что Прабхупада родился и вырос в семье вайшнавов, соответственно, в определенной степени он был консерватором и идеалистом, и ставил своим ученикам очень высокую планку. Для нас, людей, рожденных и выросших в других условиях, этот уровень труднодостижим, хотя мы и стремимся к нему.


Вы считаете, что принципы и правила установленные Шрилой Прабхупадой для членов Движения сознания Кришны невыполнимы? Мне показалось, что вы тонко намекаете на то, что Шрила Прабхупада установил эти правила потому что он был воспитан в определенной среде. Вы не уважаете Шрилу Прабхупаду? Пожалуйста, проясните свою позицию четко, зачем ходить вокруг да около.

P.S. Он с удовольствием вспомнил, как сам в первые дни МОСК в Нью-Йорке пытался открыть Общество. "Например, наш поэт, Аллен Гинсберг. Он всегда меня ругал: "Свамиджи, вы слишком консервативны и строги". А я неизменно ему отвечал: "Нет, я не строгий и не консервативный. Если бы я был консервативным, то ни за что на свете не приехал бы сюда. Так что я - вовсе не консерватор". ("Трансцендентный дневник" Хари Шаури пр, 10 марта 1976).

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Сознание Кришны - это только для брахманов, то... я даже не знаю, что сказать, потому что, по-моему, Прабхупада стремился дать бхакти всем.


Он такое не говорил, он говорил, что ИСККОН - преимущественно для брахманов - в том смысле, что они должны составить основу этого движения... но повторять Харе Кришна и духовно развиваться могут и должны все, вне зависимости от своих склонностей...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Вы считаете, что принципы и правила установленные Шрилой Прабхупадой для членов Движения сознания Кришны невыполнимы?


не секрет, что сейчас для многих эти правила - трудно выполнимы...

----------


## АлисаЛ

Как Вам не стыдно говорить, что я не уважаю Прабхупаду! Я восхищаюсь им. То, что в моих словах Вам чудятся какие-то намеки - это Ваши личные ментальные проблемы. Как говорится, у кого что болит, тот о том и говорит.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> Как Вам не стыдно говорить, что я не уважаю Прабхупаду! Я восхищаюсь им. То, что в моих словах Вам чудятся какие-то намеки - это Ваши личные ментальные проблемы. Как говорится, у кого что болит, тот о том и говорит.


Хорошо. Спасибо за ответ.

----------


## DmitriyIv

По роду работы, работаю в офисе. В храм на вечерние службы (киртаны и танцы) успеваю только по субботам. Заметил, что не хватает мне физического движения. Иногда прямо чувствую, что если сейчас не выйду на пробежку, то скоро будет плохо. Поднимается давление, к вечеру просто доползаю до кровати, сил нет двигаться, наступает депрессивное настроение, голова после целого дня душного офиса туго думает и т.п.

Поэтому физическая нагрузка для меня это жизненная необходимость. Прогулка это хорошо, но пробежка - это эффективная прогулка. Бег - это микропрыжки, при котором работает все тело (скелетные мышцы, плечи тоже), это интенсивная прогулка. Ходьбу даже нельзя сравнить с бегом, включаются совсем другие процессы, другой режим. Большой плюс, что для проявления эффекта от пробежки необходимо всего лишь 40 минут, думаю чтобы такой эффект возник при прогулке нужно затратить на это намного больше времени.
Минус пробежки - это то что нельзя почитать джапу, как это можно делать при прогулке. Но можно думать о Кришне, просто медитативно бежать.

----------


## Николай82

> Он такое не говорил, он говорил, что ИСККОН - преимущественно для брахманов - в том смысле, что они должны составить основу этого движения... но повторять Харе Кришна и духовно развиваться могут и должны все, вне зависимости от своих склонностей...


Он говорил это в том ключе, что любой вайшнав выше брахмана,а не то, какой кто деятельностью занимается.

----------

